# One wonderful discover:free video editor software.free free ................



## bigit (Jun 18, 2007)

It's great!
Wonderful discover. Alldj Video Editor one powerful and professional video edit software.

However it's free. free......... 

Download HERE : *www.alldj.com/video_editor/video_editor.htm

Enjoying it !


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jun 18, 2007)

thanks for the link.


----------



## bigit (Jun 18, 2007)

> thanks for the link.


 
We are all need this. It's my pleasure to help people who need help!


----------



## Anindya (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks buddy i really appreciate ur effort.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 18, 2007)

What does a free app have to do with the Open Source section? Move ..

And whoever made the site doesn't know what FAQ means. F&Q


----------



## bigit (Jun 18, 2007)

> What does a free app have to do with the Open Source section? Move ..
> 
> And whoever made the site doesn't know what FAQ means. F&Q


 
If you think i post in wrong section I would to say sorry for ur understand.

In my mind Open Source is mean which is the useful infos or other useful materals.

now infos also is the valuable materals. alright!


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jun 18, 2007)

^^
Check Out :  *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_source_software

And ur piece of software neither deals with Open Source nor GNU/Linux


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 18, 2007)

bigit said:
			
		

> It's great!
> Wonderful discover. Alldj Video Editor one powerful and professional video edit software.
> 
> However it's free. free.........
> ...


I prefer AVIDemux .

*fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/


----------



## bigit (Jun 18, 2007)

anantkhaitan said:
			
		

> ^^
> Check Out : *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_source_software
> 
> And ur piece of software neither deals with Open Source nor GNU/Linux


 
I think we have misunderstanded each other....

you define the Open Source as open source software which is the standar definition of open source 


> Open source software is computer software whose source code is available under a license (or arrangement such as the public domain) that permits users to use, change, and improve the software, and to redistribute it in modified or unmodified form. It is often developed in a public, collaborative manner. It is the most prominent example of open source development and often compared to user generated content.[1]


 
However what i mean is the definition of Open Source in thinkdigit forum. it's a rule in thinkdigit forum area.


> *Open Source A place where you can talk to like-minded people about the fastest growing software movement today!
> *


 
Thanks for your attention!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 18, 2007)

bigit said:
			
		

> I think we misunderstand each other....
> 
> you define the Open Source as open source software which is the standar definition of open source
> 
> ...



 Just don't mind if your thread's moved. Open Source section deals strictly only with software and help thats regarding products which are open sourced, for the rest, there's the more dynamic reviews section and s/w|h/w troubleshooting where you can voice your opinions and judge the best and all that.


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 18, 2007)

This one is a much better free tool.

*www.erightsoft.net/SUPER.html

Just look at the type of files supported!!


----------



## mehulved (Jun 18, 2007)

Open Source section is for discussion of Open Source softwares and related things.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 19, 2007)

But is Software Troubleshooting still the correct location for this thread? It would have better suited in Reviews than here.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 19, 2007)

It would have been if he'd reviewed anything. It's in a grey area, where to put it is quite tricky. So, I just put it here.


----------



## bigit (Jun 19, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> I prefer AVIDemux .





			
				Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> *fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/




The link is wrong. Cant open it. so i cant give u a comparing.

Could u give me a right url. I want to check and compare it. I dare to foretell that Alldj Video Editor is better.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 19, 2007)

The link opens fine here.


----------



## bigit (Jun 19, 2007)

> The link opens fine here.


 
Wo..Wo..... 

The same result-cant find the server. In the other way i cant open the link


----------



## dabster (Jun 19, 2007)

anantkhaitan said:
			
		

> ^^
> 
> And ur piece of software neither deals with Open Source nor GNU/Linux



Yes, it is a freeware, nothing to do with opensource and free software.


----------



## bigit (Jun 19, 2007)

dabster said:
			
		

> Yes, it is a freeware, nothing to do with opensource and free software.


 
YES, it's a free software which i found online but its very useful.

YES,it isnt open source. But it's free.........................


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jun 19, 2007)

dabster said:
			
		

> Yes, it is a freeware, nothing to do with opensource and free software.


Guess what .. this thread was in Open Source section.


----------



## happytan (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks buddy i really appreciate ur effort.


----------



## happytan (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi.Giuys!!
I have downloaded the free software Alldj Video Edit.
Unfortunately ,i found that Alldj super DVD Creator which my need urgently.
So powerful and sucessful software.
 Thanks guy.So nice link!!!!!


----------



## bigit (Jun 27, 2007)

happytan said:
			
		

> Hi.Giuys!!
> I have downloaded the free software Alldj Video Edit.
> Unfortunately ,i found that Alldj super DVD Creator which my need urgently.
> So powerful and sucessful software.
> Thanks guy.So nice link!!!!!


 
WOW!
So big discovery! I am happy to hear that u have gotten what you need!

Cheers!


----------



## bigit (Jul 4, 2007)

Now! no people need free software, so much money in our pockets?

======
Wow!!
=====


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 30, 2007)

is it better than my ol software... the free SUPER multimedia converter...


----------



## bigit (Jul 31, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> is it better than my ol software... the free SUPER multimedia converter...


 
you had better find the answer for this qestion which is better. but in my opinion the answer is Super Video Editor which i have used so i recommed.
    

What is ol software? Which to download it ?


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 31, 2007)

cant do multimedia conversion with it


----------



## bigit (Aug 15, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> cant do multimedia conversion with it


 
Surprise! It can covert all popular video formats. I have met AVI,  Divx, VOB MPEG. others also work well. 

*SuperDVD Video Editor *is a all-in-one solution for home video editing and authing. it include convert step auto by software itself but you do not operate this convert step.

If you only need convert video formats, you could choose video convert software. 

Do you need some suggestion?


----------



## lalam (Aug 15, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> This one is a much better free tool.
> 
> *www.erightsoft.net/SUPER.html
> 
> Just look at the type of files supported!!


 Thats a conversion tool not an editing tool. 

 By the way thanks will try it out as well.


----------



## bigit (Aug 16, 2007)

lalam said:
			
		

> Thats a conversion tool not an editing tool.
> 
> By the way thanks will try it out as well.


 
You are right. guy!

Cheers!


----------



## bigit (Aug 22, 2007)

happytan said:
			
		

> Hi.Giuys!!
> I have downloaded the free software Alldj Video Edit.
> Unfortunately ,i found that Alldj super DVD Creator which my need urgently.
> So powerful and sucessful software.
> Thanks guy.So nice link!!!!!


 

What have you download?


----------



## bigit (Aug 28, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> I prefer AVIDemux .
> 
> *fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/


 
AVIDemux. Is it video converter software? Is it free? Or how much it?


----------

